# what chance do i have.......as if it wasn't tough enough



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

my dh is off to the US for about a month but may end up longer mid march so i definately miss one try and possibly two depending on when he goes and my cycle. i know that the likelihood of me getting pg for any of the months i may miss is pretty minimal but it all seems so hopeless when i haven't even got any hope those particular months, it has really brought an already down person more down, this is supposed to be my make or break year being 42 but this really sucks. i always found it exciting him being a musician travelling the world but now it stinks!
sorry to rant but i need to. joxx


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Sorry its taken nearly a week to reply, but I've been away for half term.  I'm sorry no-one else has replied either.  I totally sympathise with you.  My dh is a policeman and just before Christmas he was called away to London during the crucial week, and the following month I had tonsillitus.  It does make you feel like someone is chucking obstacles in your way sometimes.  I can remember crying my eyes out both times. 

The only advice I can give is to use the time he is away to pamper yourself and have a rest from this hellish hamster wheel of ttc.  Its impossible to give yourself a break, but if it is forced upon you, you have no choice.  I found those months I actually felt relatively normal and sane and I didn't have to worry about the dreaded af arriving because I knew she was coming.

Keep smiling chicken.

Amanda


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks amanda, all the best. joxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

It's so frustrating to lose a chance, isn't it?

xx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi drownedgirl, yes it is tough, as if it isn't hard enough. will try a pop at iui later in the year but don't feel hopeful as iui doesn't help old eggs and mine are old! joxx


----------

